# Reptile jobs/presenter



## python_94 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

so Iv been wanting to know if there is anywhere around Brisbane Qld that does reptile shows cause I'm wanting to be do reptile handling as apart of my courses and because reptiles are my passion, so if anyone knows of anyone or anywhere that's looking for someone to help out please let me know. And also if anyone who is in the trade and could let me know how they got into it  

thank you,

Riley


----------

